# Che giorno è oggi?



## lillibeth

C*ómo se dice en español : Che giorno è oggi?*
*Mi spiego, io ho sempre detto : A qué (día) estamos hoy? ma nel mio libro di spagnolo trovo : A cómo estamos hoy? Non so se sia giusto, voi cosa dite? *
*Grazie sin d'ora per la collaborazione. *


----------



## indigoio

Hola

En realidad no hay diferencia entre "¿a qué estamos hoy?" y "¿a cómo estamos hoy?", pues ambas se refieren a la fecha calendario. Por ejemplo hoy es *9 de enero*.

_Chè giorno è oggi?_ literalmente significa _¿Qué día es hoy?_ lo que por costumbre en el habla española nos remitiría al día de la semana: hoy es *martes*.

Ahora yo tengo una duda: ¿en italiano cómo puedo diferenciar la pregunta entre día de la semana y fecha calendario?

¿Es correcto: _chè data è oggi?_

Ayuda, por favor!


----------



## irene.acler

indigoio said:


> Hola
> 
> En realidad no hay diferencia entre "¿a qué estamos hoy?" y "¿a cómo estamos hoy?", pues ambas se refieren a la fecha calendario. Por ejemplo hoy es *9 de enero*.
> 
> _Che giorno è oggi?_ literalmente significa _¿Qué día es hoy?_ lo que por costumbre en el habla española nos remitiría al día de la semana: hoy es *martes*.
> 
> Ahora yo tengo una duda: ¿en italiano cómo puedo diferenciar la pregunta entre día de la semana y fecha calendario?
> 
> ¿Es correcto: _che data è oggi?_
> 
> Ayuda, por favor!




Hola

En italiano existen ambas expresiones, _che giorno è oggi?_ y _che data è oggi?_
De todas formas, yo prefiero utilizar siempre _che giorno è oggi?_, tanto para el día de la semana como para la fecha calendario.


----------



## lillibeth

Yo también utilizo siempre : che giornio è oggi? pero me doy cuenta que puede crear confusiòn

Lo que no entiendo es : A qué estamos hoy? significa "A qué dìa estamos hoy?" pero el por qué de "A còmo estamos" no lo entiendo, al igual que no entiendo la lògica del por qué se dice "A còmo estàn las manzanas?" en lugar de "a cuànto estàn las manzanas?.


----------



## indigoio

Y quizá también la mayoría de los italianos usen _che giorno è oggi?_, para ambas formas. ¿Será?

¡Muchas gracias, Irene!
(y por la corrección del acentito)

Buena tarde.
Índigo


----------



## indigoio

lillibeth said:


> pero el por qué de "A còmo estamos" no lo entiendo, al igual que no entiendo la lògica del por qué se dice "A còmo estàn las manzanas?" en lugar de "a cuànto estàn las manzanas?.



Ah!!! ahora entiendo tu duda... 
Bueno, en realidad el "_a cómo...?_" es una forma muy coloquial del habla española (dicen los puristas, una forma _inculta_). Yo desconozco en qué momento ese _qué_ o ese _cuánto_, pasaron a ser lo mismo que _cómo_.

Que yo sepa, no hay una lógica gramatical en esa construcción. Es una forma muy popular.

Si tu libro de español trae esa traducción, será porque es un uso sumamente extendido y al menos acá en México ante una pregunta que inicia con "¿a cómo" nunca dudamos en que se refiere a una cantidad, independientemente de la especie (fecha, dinero, etc.).

Por ejemplo, llegas a un negocio y señalando el producto de tu preferencia, te concretas en preguntar: _¿A cómo?_. Así, nada más.

Pero esperemos más opiniones.


----------



## irene.acler

indigoio said:


> Y quizá también la mayoría de los italianos usen _che giorno è oggi?_, para ambas formas. ¿Será?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias, Irene!
> (y por la corrección del acentito)
> 
> Buena tarde.
> Índigo



Sí, yo creo que la mayoría usa _che giorno è oggi? _para ambas formas, pero es verdad que puede crear confusión.
Te hago un ejemplo práctico: a veces le pregunto a alguien _che giorno è oggi?, _para saber la fecha (y no el día en realidad). Mi interlocutor dice por ejemplo "lunes", pero yo le contesto así: _si, ma che data?, _porque quiero saber la fecha exacta.
Así ves que en lugar de preguntar directamente por la fecha calendario se pregunta de forma general _che giorno è oggi?, _y luego se especifica sobre la base de lo que quieres saber.


----------



## indigoio

irene.acler said:


> a veces le pregunto a alguien _che giorno è oggi?, _para saber la fecha (y no el día en realidad). Mi interlocutor dice por ejemplo "lunes", pero yo le contesto así: _si, ma che data?, _porque quiero saber la fecha exacta.
> Así ves que en lugar de preguntar directamente por la fecha calendario se pregunta de forma general _che giorno è oggi?, _y luego se especifica sobre la base de lo que quieres saber.



Ah! sí, sí. También así lo usamos en mi país. Un ejemplo muyyyy coloquial:

-_¿Hoy qué es?
-Martes
-¿Pero a cómo / qué fecha?
-Aaah! es 9_ (o _a 9_)

Curioso, ¿verdad?

En resumen, creo que (al menos tanto en Italia como en México) es raro que a la primera, alguien formule directamente la pregunta por la fecha, aunque esa sea la intención 

Saluti amici


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, indigoio.
Gracias por haber puesto un ejemplo coloquial!!


----------



## sabrinita85

indigoio said:


> Ah! sí, sí. También así lo usamos en mi país. Un ejemplo muyyyy coloquial:
> 
> -_¿Hoy qué es?
> -Martes
> -¿Pero a cómo / qué fecha?
> -Aaah! es 9_ (o _a 9_)
> 
> Curioso, ¿verdad?
> 
> En resumen, creo que (al menos tanto en Italia como en México) es raro que a la primera, alguien formule directamente la pregunta por la fecha, aunque esa sea la intención
> 
> Saluti amici


En italiano se dice "*Che giorno è oggi?*" como ya te ha dicho Irene.
"Che data è oggi?" no me parece haberlo oído nunca. 


Yo diría que "*Che giorno è oggi?*" se utiliza para saber qué día es y qué fecha.
Y "*Quanti ne abbiamo oggi?*" para saber específicamente el número del día.

Tu simpático dialoguito (muchas gracias por ponerlo  ), en italiano sería:
_
-Che giorno è oggi?
-Martedì
-Sì, ma quanti ne abbiamo? 
-Ahhh, 9!
_


----------



## indigoio

sabrinita85 said:


> Tu simpático dialoguito (muchas gracias por ponerlo  ), en italiano sería:
> _
> -Che giorno è oggi?
> -Martedì
> -Sì, ma quanti ne abbia*m*o?
> -Ahhh, 9!
> _



Ahhh!!! Grazie, Sabry.

Ho imparato molto riguardo a questo importantissimo tema.  

Baci


----------



## sabrinita85

indigoio said:


> Ahhh!!! Grazie, Sabry.
> 
> Ho imparato molto riguardo a questo importantissimo tema.
> 
> Baci


Gracias por corregir el typo!!! 
Yo también he aprendido algo nuevo, pues no sabía el significado de _¿A cómo estamos hoy?_.
Gracias por aclararlo


----------



## coky

Ciao!
¿qué día es hoy?  (para el día de la semana o la fecha) ó
¿qué fecha es hoy? o ¿a que fecha estamos?


----------



## claudine2006

indigoio said:


> Hola
> 
> En realidad no hay diferencia entre "¿a qué estamos hoy?" y "¿a cómo estamos hoy?", pues ambas se refieren a la fecha calendario. Por ejemplo hoy es *9 de enero*.
> 
> _Chè giorno è oggi?_ literalmente significa _¿Qué día es hoy?_ lo que por costumbre en el habla española nos remitiría al día de la semana: hoy es *martes*.
> 
> Ahora yo tengo una duda: ¿en italiano cómo puedo diferenciar la pregunta entre día de la semana y fecha calendario?
> 
> ¿Es correcto: _chè data è oggi?_
> 
> Ayuda, por favor!


En italiano puedes especificar: che giorno della settimana è oggi?


----------

